# Australia announces crackdown on illegal workers and visa abuse



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship is continuing to step up its compliance activities around Australia as part of an overall crackdown on illegal foreign workers. While the majority of people who arrive from overseas to work in Australia have visas and are treated as they should be, there is concern that as the economy [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia announces crackdown on illegal workers and visa abuse...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

